# This Is Crazy! But Why Not!



## spang36 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello to all!!! My name is Cliff, I'm a 46 year old DWM (divorced white male) fed-up with the same o'l thing everyday, there is no excitement or adventure in my life! My job ,which I have been with the same company for 18 years, has not given me the satisfaction and the happiness it once did. I need to cut loose of the everyday B.S. and find something better to do with my life!
In Feb.. 2009 I was on u-tube and found a video of this guy who left his life back home and went sailing around the world, I was intrigued, maybe you have heard of this guy and his project, it's called projectbluesphere. Anyway I was hooked!
I spent the better part of my teen years living on the gulfcoast and as a teen I snuck off sailing with some friends and there parents without my parents knowing about it and to this day they still don't know. Am I bad or what? my family and I moved to Atlanta my senior year.this is about it as far as my sailing experience goes but I'm smart, resourceful and love to learn new things, I decided to set some goals for my self and now I am off to achieve them! I have a long way to go, heck, I need to learn how to sail first LOL! but that's just the beginning of a new chapter in my somewhat boring life!


----------



## spang36 (Apr 29, 2009)

update! bought many books,and been planning my escape! house will be closed on in Aug. selling almost everything I have that's not going to be needed, looks like an estate sale is my best bet, yesterday I talked my sister and mother into helping with the estate sale, I never knew I had so much junk! 
Well I have been looking into what type of boat I need to be looking for, there are lots of boats to choose from, being very mechanical and very good with my hands and my love for repairing stuff I think I'll look for a heavy cruiser that's well built but needs some TLC. before I undertake the adventure of a life time I will live aboard my boat for 2, maybe 3 years. during that time I will be restoring my boat, lots of work and time will be needed but I will enjoy every second I spend on her! Living should be pretty cheap so all the extra cash from my paycheck will go into making my boat safe for ocean passages. yes that's right, I will circumnavigate before I reach 50! that's the plan LOL!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet!!!!

What an awesome dream and plan! Best of luck with it, sounds like you have nothing to lose and everything to gain by going for it.....

In terms of looking for a boat check out this list and discussion... 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...fshore-cruising-boat-list-january-2008-a.html

Also have also a look at this great thread on different philosphies and styles of cruising and circumnavigating....

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...n-philosophies-cruising-circumnavigating.html

Plenty of other similar threads and discussions here, lots of helpful knowledgeable people. I would love to know how your boat hunting, preparation is going so please keep us updated.

Best wishes.


----------



## wtosterhout (May 31, 2009)

Good luck! 
Definatelly keep up posted!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck with everything! Let's us know how it is going.

- CD


----------



## spang36 (Apr 29, 2009)

update!!!! so now it's August, selling everything not bolted down, raising cash is so fun! moving/estate sale this weekend and i'm tired!!! I found a boat that i like, fits my needs and is a heavy cruiser with a great reputation! 
i'm looking to enter a contract soon, i've inspected the boat with no signs of any serious concerns at this time, also knowing the owner helps! i'll have it hauled out and bottom cleaned so i can complette my inspection and i can take it out for a spin,been docked for almost two years! yucky under growth!!! you know, when i started telling people my plans they looked at me with suprize , now it's how much they invy me, go fig.!!


----------



## spang36 (Apr 29, 2009)

New update!!! I am now the owner of a 1980 382 morgan sailboat,i love this boat, it has great lines, it's in great shape and a great price! interior is roomy, there is work to be done and i'm looking foward to getting this boat ready for cruising


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

whoo hoo!!!!

sail on!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Great! Now just spend the minimum to be safe and get on the water. You can add the little things later. Its easy to blow the budget before you ever hit the water.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Keep us posted, Cliff, and ask questions when they arise. Lots of help here. And lots of folks here looking forward to cruising with you, if only in the virtual world. Good luck.

Pat

P.S. Many of us share your dream but are afraid to admit it.!!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Good plan, but do you know what happened to Ronnie? He abandoned his boat 8 days into the trip. He had no skills, or knowledge, and was overwhelmed by a small storm. Get some skills, and knowledge before you go. A few with neither make it, but most fail, and lose everything. That typed.....BEST WISHES in making it a successful trip!!!!!!!!.........*i2f*


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

who is Ronnie?


----------



## spang36 (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks everyone, i plan on asa sailing schools, i'd like to take as much as i can, i need to be open and learn from everyone, you can't beat the experience of others.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

382?!! Well done Cliff. Last we heard you were in high school in Atlanta. Where you putting her in at?
Roger


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Huge congrats on the boat Spang. 
Photos please!!!!!!!! like seriously. I would also love to hear how the plans are going. I am tied down at the moment but keen to do what your up to when the time is right so it is inspiring.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

See you out there Cliff! I sold out when I was 47, don't regret a single moment of it. 

Wally


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your progress!

I am envious, I have been working at it longer and you are further along!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent progress and especially the plan to take courses.

My boat neighbor is going from Montauk to the Virgin Islands in October, on his Catalina 39 (38?). I am a little envious as he talks about getting the boat ready for the trip. He bought the boat in Georgia and sailed the Bahamas before bringing her up north. I'm a few years away, maybe 12 or so.

Good luck with the trip. (And this site is an excellent place to ask questions.)


----------

